# International Driving



## jlukja (Jun 20, 2012)

Loganradio said:


> Jlukja ~ The Nikolai is sold out for my dates, so I booked at The Exquisit...a quick cab ride from the train station and an easy walk to Marienplatz. I checked for availability for your arrival, and rate is ***8364;135 for comfort room and ***8364;199 for suite. I did not fare as well on rates. Trip Advisor gives it high marks. Just a suggestion should you need a room in busy Munich.


Thank you. :thumbup: I'll certainly check it out.

Edit: just checked and both the Nikolai and the Exquisit are sold out for my dates.  the search continues.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

I like *b-y*'s suggested itinerary. Here are a couple of suggestions:

I would not eliminate Rothenburg from your itinerary. It is a very interesting little town. If you are "into" Christmas ornaments you will love Kathe Wolfahrt's store. Also the night watchman's tour is very entertaining. Rothenburg can be reached by driving the Romantic Road. The RR appeals to many but I prefer the Alpenstrasse for its spectacular views.

If you decide to skip Rothenburg why not add Salzburg to your itinerary. It is well worth a day tour and is easily reached from Berchtesgarten. Follow Rick Steeve's walking tour and you will see all the highlights of Salzburg. You can also tour Austria's lake district, the Salzkammergut which is near Salzburg and quite beautiful.

Whichever place you choose, you cannot lose! Both Rothenburg and Salzburg are well worth a visit.


----------



## Loganradio (May 7, 2012)

Trinitony ~
Many thanks. My daughter and I worked on itinerary diligently yesterday. This thread and site have been invaluable tool, and I am grateful for everyone's help. Until two days ago, the task was overwhelming. Thanks, all, for helping me through it. Here's our plan:
Day 1 - Depart Philly (actually, I'm flying from State College and my daughter from Denver, but we're together on Munich leg and on the return).
Day 2 - Arrive Munich. Train to main station, cab to hotel. Check into Exquisit. I've done this trek twice before but have sent email to Rolf for his availability/pricing.
Day 3 - Pick up car, tour, etc, then take Romantic Road to Rothenburg. Not have experience on autobahn, not sure I want to try it first thing with new wheels.
Day 4 - Another night in Rothenburg. Have been in contact with Romantik...sent info...room not yet confirmed. Must get today or look elsewhere.
Day 5 - Drive to Baden-Baden. My daughter made this decision. Sticking to it.
Day 6 - Early start on way to Fussen...on Alpen Strauss, I do believe. Will do a bit more research on this route. Input gladly accepted.
Day 7 - Another overnight in Fussen, toodling around. Castles, ruins, churches, etc. I like Rick Steeve's recommended all-day plan. Staying at the recommended Hotel Sonne.
Day 8 - Drive to Kempinski hotel. Spend night.
Day 9 - Wash car. Drop off car. Kiss it goodbye. Recite several prayers for its safe and speedy delivery. Catch 12:15P flight to Philly. Wave goodbye to my ED experience from window of Flight #709...hopefully in Envoy (working on upgrade).


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Loganradio said:


> Day 5 - Drive to Baden-Baden. My daughter made this decision. Sticking to it.
> Day 6 - Early start on way to Fussen...on Alpen Strauss, I do believe. Will do a bit more research on this route. Input gladly accepted.
> Day 7 - Another overnight in Fussen, toodling around. Castles, ruins, churches, etc. I like Rick Steeve's recommended all-day plan. Staying at the recommended Hotel Sonne.
> Day 8 - Drive to Kempinski hotel. Spend night.


The part of the Alpenstrasse between Lindau and Fussen which you might take on Day 6 is not nearly as scenic as that from Fussen to Berchtesgarten. I recommend that on Day 8 you take the Alpenstrasse from Fussen to Oberaudorf and then head up the autobahn to the Kempinski. It will be a lot longer but I really think that you will find it worthwhile. Also, do a search for the Alpenstrasse on Bimmerfest as Google is very reluctant to route anyone on it. I found this Alpenstrasse Google map, prepared I think by *Alfred G* (I apologize if it was someone else), which you may find useful. Unfortunately it heads west while you will want to head east, but if you buy into my Day 8 routing you can probably reverse the direction.

If you decide to take the short route back to Munich you might be interested in Wieskirche near Steingaden. It is a very beautiful Baroque church - painted interior. And/or you might go Linderhof, which is another of Ludwig II's castles. Linderhof has elegant gardens, a wonderful place to relax.

Here is the route:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=d...47.368594,11.464233&spn=1.662974,3.735352&z=8


----------



## Neutron145 (Dec 31, 2011)

I just got back from my ED delivery last night (delivery report to come). I stayed one night in Fussen at the Hotel Sommer. I found it on TripAdvisor. My family and I were very pleased with the place. Very close to the castles (though not as close as the Hotel Sonne). It has a free breakfast buffet, and the food is very good. 

As for BMW Travel, I worked with Greg because I was able to use the Lufthansa 2 for 1 deal before it went away. He took a long time to get back with me (weeks!). His suggestions were good, but I ended up picking other hotel suggestions in some places (including Fussen). I agree with most everyone here in that you can do better with the resources on Bimmerfest and TripAdvisor.


----------



## Loganradio (May 7, 2012)

Thanks, TT! Your suggestions are most useful! Map, too!


----------



## Loganradio (May 7, 2012)

Also, is it feasible to cross into Liechtenstein en route from B-B to Fussen?


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Loganradio said:


> Also, is it feasible to cross into Liechtenstein en route from B-B to Fussen?


When you ask "is it feasible" are you asking "is Lichtenstein on the way from B-B to Fussen?", or "will Lichtenstein let you cross their border?"

It is not on the way from B-B to F, but it's only about 30 miles out of your way. If you are wondering how they would feel about you crossing the border, I would think they would be delighted!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

b-y said:


> I have two hotel suggestions for Rothenburg odT:The first is Gerberhaus. It is a small, centrally-located, clean hotel with pleasant staff and atmosphere.


I'm 89% sure that is where I stayed when I went to R odT back in 2002. Was that a Rick Steves recommendation?


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Me530 said:


> I'm 89% sure that is where I stayed when I went to R odT back in 2002. Was that a Rick Steves recommendation?


I don't know about Rick Steves. It was recommended here years ago, and we stayed when we toured Lake Como and Luzern with a rental car before our first ED. We had an extra day and went to R odT.


----------



## odiesback (Jun 9, 2008)

Loganradio said:


> Also, is it feasible to cross into Liechtenstein en route from B-B to Fussen?


We did Liechtenstein on our way to Fussen from Lake Como.
Very nice and picturesque, too bad 
it was a Sunday and everything was closed and very few people around.
We ended up having lunch at the local 
McDonnald's, which it was very nice.
Got that in the bag.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

odiesback said:


> We did Liechtenstein on our way to Fussen from Lake Como.
> Very nice and picturesque, too bad it was a Sunday and everything was closed and very few people around. We ended up having lunch at the local McDonald's, which it was very nice.
> Got that in the bag.


That's unfortunate! On a 1987 (non-ED) trip, I ate at a rooftop restaurant overlooking the main drag, IIRC. One of the things that made it memorable was that I had ostrich.


----------

